# Change residente temporal to residente temporal w/permission to work



## Radita (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi there, I am new to this forum. I've been living in Mexico for almost a year and just renewed my temporary resident visa (the former FM3).

I'd like to know the process for changing this to a working visa. I can't seem to find any info online about this. I know I need a job offer, but what would the employer need to provide, etc? 

If anyone has done this or knows of a free resource I'd greatly appreciate the help. 

Thanks!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Did you renew you RT visa for 3 years of 1 year? The cost of changing to a RT with "Permiso para Trabajar" is $2642.00 pesos and takes a short time at most INM offices, a couple of weeks. The employer offering employment must be registered to do so with INM. A letter offering the job is needed etc. They have a point system for this. 

Google Translation:


"The categorization of migrants are:
I. Retiree.
To live on resources brought from abroad; interest that produces the investment of their capital in certificates, diplomas and bonds or national credit institutions or others determined the Interior Ministry or any permanent income from abroad. The minimum amount required is that which is set in the Regulations of the General Population Law. The Interior Ministry may allow annuitants to provide services as teachers, scientists, research scientists or technicians, if it considers that such activities prove beneficial for the country.
II. Investors.
To invest their capital in industry, trade and services in accordance with national laws, provided that it contributes to economic and social development of the country and to remain during the time of residence abroad the minimum amount set by the Act Regulations .
To preserve this feature the investor must prove that maintains the minimum investment amount in the previous paragraph refers.
III. Professional.
To practice a profession. In the case in question professions requiring title to your exercise, you must comply with the orders of the regulatory provisions of article 5. Constitutional relating to professions.
IV. Position of trust.
To assume leadership positions, sole administrator or other absolute confidence in companies or institutions established in the Republic, provided that in the opinion of the Ministry of the Interior is no duplication of charges and the service in question warrant admission to the country.
V. Scientific.
To direct or conduct scientific research, disseminate scientific knowledge, prepare researchers and make teachers work, when these activities are performed in the interests of national development in the view of the Interior Ministry, taking into account the general information about institutions provide consult as it deems appropriate.
VI.. Technical.
To conduct applied research into production or perform technical or specialized functions that can not be borrowed, according to the Interior Ministry, residents in the country.
VII. Family.
To live under the economic dependency of the spouse or a blood relative, an immigrant, or Mexican immigrant unlimited straight or cross-grade to second.
Family immigrants may be authorized by the Interior Ministry to perform activities under these Regulations.
The sons and brothers of foreign immigrants, immigrants or Mexicans, shall be accepted only within this feature when they are minors, unless they are duly recorded impediment to work or are studying in a stable manner.
VIII. Artists and Athletes.
For artistic, sporting or similar activities, provided that in the opinion of the Secretariat said activities resulting beneficial for the country.
IX. Assilum.
For any lawful and honest activity if foreigners who have been assimilated to the national average or have had or have Mexican spouse or child and that are not included in the previous sections, under the terms of the Regulations."


It seems if you cannot fit into one of these categories they may not let you work in Mexico and take away a Mexicans chance to work even if a bilingual speaker is needed.

If you applied for a 1 year extensión/renewal and have it now they are now asking asking for financial solvency when a RT with "Permiso para Trabajar" is renewing. if not under the "Vinculo Familiar" law. RT categorized as Retirees are not being asked for financial solvency at this time when renewing. About 8 months ago this policy came into effect.

Inmigrante - Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks to Alan for the above post. In any event, the best way to find out what to do is to visit your local INM office and ask for advice from the experts. Good luck!


----------



## Mextrav46 (Oct 8, 2010)

Everything is different in each office. And yes go in with a big smile and a "puede ayudarme" and you can get a lot done. FYI I was able to get permission to work (2 years ago) independiente ie without a job offer as long as I registered with SAT and file taxes and as long as I am doing work that is only able to be done by a native English speaker.


----------

